# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  درخواست کمک درمورد سال چهارم تجربی

## aliseydali

سلام دوستان 

من یه سوال دارم 

من سال چهارم تجربی هستم
من سه ماهه پیش عمل کردم و پام تو گچه 

میخواستم بدونم و راهنماییمم کنید که میتونم سال چهام رو تو خونه بخونم یا نه 

برای خوندن درس های اختصاصی چکار کنم 

لطفا کامل راهنمایی کنید

----------


## helix

:Yahoo (50): 
از خوندن که میشه باید غیرحضوری برداری ولی من جریانشو نمیدونم
اختصاصی ها هم یا دی وی دی بگیر یا از همون کتاب تست بخون+کتاب درسی
ینی به هیچ وجه نمیتونی بری سر کلاس؟؟؟

----------


## aliseydali

میشه من دو ماه یعنی تا وقتی که پام تو گچه تو خونه بخونم بقیشو بر مدرسه؟

----------


## sinae2011

آره چرا نشه

----------


## aliseydali

دوستان لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## aliseydali

کسی نیست راهنایی کنه

----------

